
Data Is More Important Than Algorithms - aespinoza
http://www.cloudave.com/19858/data-is-more-important-than-algorithms/
======
christianbryant
Sure, and knowledge is more important then intelligence, I suppose...
Subtracting data from algorithms makes no sense; while I understand the
economic relationship that's being drawn to data, without intelligence, a
brain is just a dumping ground for useless weight.

------
ljd
I don't understand how the author can separate data from algorithms.

He advocates stock piling data but apparently not doing anything intelligent
with it?

I really have a hard time viewing this as a credible source on algorithms or
data.

~~~
toemetoch
If you have limited resources, go after data first and then algorithms. He
could have used "GIGO" [0] to make it clearer.

Anecdote: there are a few movies that completely muddy the statistics, e.g.
Napoleon Dynamite [1]. More background [2].

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garbage_in,_garbage_out>

[1] <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/>

[2] [http://whimsley.typepad.com/whimsley/2009/10/netflix-
prize-w...](http://whimsley.typepad.com/whimsley/2009/10/netflix-prize-was-
the-napoleon-dynamite-problem-solved.html)

